# Jack plate problems



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Manual jackplates work fine but on a tunnel your probably running shallow water so your probably going to want to jack up on the fly. That cmc unit is heavy and outdated and expensive to fix.
look into the t-h marine micro jacker


----------

